# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Chấn thương hoành hành tại M.U

## damtuyen232

Mùa giải Premiership 2011/12 vừa mới khởi tranh nhưng nhân sự của M.U đã bị sứt mẻ nghiêm trọng. Tin mới nhất, trung vệ Rio Ferdinand sẽ phải nghỉ thi đấu 6 tuần sau khi dính chấn thương gân kheo trong chuyến làm khách trước West Brom. Nếu không có gì chuyển biến, Ferdinand sẽ vắng mặt trong 2 trận cầu cực kỳ quan trọng của MU với Arsenal (28/8), Chelsea (19/9) và 2 trận ở ĐTQG thuộc vòng loại Euro 2012 gặp Bulgaria (3/9), xứ Wales (7/9).  Ferdinand, Vidic đều phải sớm rời sân trong trận gặp West Brom Người đá cặp với Rio Ferdinand, trung vệ Vidic cũng bị chấn thương bắp chân, chỉ vài phút sau tiếng còi khai cuộc hiệp 2 trận gặp West Brom. Hiện các bác sĩ đang kiểm tra tổng thể trước khi đưa ra kết luận cuối cùng về thời gian Vidic phải xa sân cỏ. Như vậy Sir Alex sẽ tiếp tục phải trọng dụng bộ đôi Phil Jones-Evans còn khá non kinh nghiệm trong các trận đấu tới. Thông tin về chấn thương trật khớp vai của Rafael da Silva cũng đã được công bố. Hậu vệ này sẽ phải nghỉ khoảng 10 tuần. Hai bên cánh hàng phòng ngự của M.U hiện cũng không có được những lựa chọn tối ưu vì cả Evra cũng đang bị chấn thương hành hạ.Theo bongda.com.vn Tin liên quan: diem san dai hoc nam 2011 diem san dai hoc 2011 diem san dai hoc diem san dh 2011 diem san diem san cao dang nam 2011 diem san dh

----------

